# Integrated bike rack



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Our Hymer E510 has the integrated bike rack. I understand the principles of how bike racks work having had an Omnistore rack on our previous Hobby. It obvious how the bike wheels clamp to the rack but the clamping to the bike frames puzzles me. 
I have searched Google for pictures of bikes secured to the integral rack, but no luck. 
Please, can anyone help out? :?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Kimbo 

The set up has a "D" piece that is attached to the body which pulls up, attached to this is a rod which swivels. 

Lift and place a bike in the wheel slots closest to the back of the van, Tip the bike toward you , pull up the "D" piece so that it is horizontal and pass the rod through the frame. You then, using straps attach the bike to the "D" piece.
2nd and 3rd bikes are attached to the rod, I always also using longer straps attach them to the "D" piece.

It does seem very fiddly at 1st, I use toe straps as they are easy to use and are about the right length for the 1st bike, you only have to get one loosely attached and it will hold itself up and then you can adjust.

Ian


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

8) it's never as complicated as you think it might be I'll give it a try today.


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Kimbo I have sent you a PM Peter


----------

